# My 2.0 16v Vauxhall Nova



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I've owned this car for 7 years now, and concentrated on the handling and stopping abilities as much as the forward driving ability and the result is a very apt road car, capable of holding it's own with all of the modern hot-hatches, hot-saloons and even the odd 90's roadster:

1991 Vauxhall Nova mk2 SR







Engine:
Vauxhall DOHC 2.0 16v (20XE)
166bhp proven at Interpro, Bristol (April 2004)

































Chassis:
Fully seam-welded engine bay, including Harry Hockly Motorsport group-N rally spec chassis strengthening plate kit, TAS metallastic engine mounts, fully waxoyl undersealed.

Suspension:
Koni height & damping adjustable front coilovers, TAS alloy eccentric top mounts, Geometry setup by Koni damping adjustable rear shocks & -40mm springs, Nova GSi rear anti-roll bar, Sparco front and rear strut braces, fast-road polybushes all-round.

Brakes:
Vectra V6 drilled front discs & calipers, Cavalier SRi drilled rear discs & calipers, Cavalier GSi servo & master cylinder, Astra GTE 16v rear brake pressure proportioning valves, braided hoses all round, dot 4 fluid.

Wheels & Tyres:
Speedline Allessio 2, 6.5Jx16" ET49, 195/40 Pirelli P-ZERO Nero tires.

-------------------------------------

Going to be said to see it leave, but a TT is calling... 8)


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

That looks very tidy indeed, very tastefully modified, which is more than you can say about 99% of modded novas / Corsas on the road. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I bet it don't hang around either - 166 BHP and a light chassis :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

No problem with that. No pointless vents or spoilers. Sounds like you've spent all your time making it go fast.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

got to agree.... but love the house / lake more!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks guys  Glad you can see through the reputation and through to what it really is. Much appreciated!

:lol: 


dimitt said:


> love the house / lake more!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sensibly modded - impressed with the seam welding and tyre choice. I am sure you could well and truely cuff a few TTs at the track, given the light weight of the mk i Nova.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good man - Nice conversion.

My folks live down the road from Courtenays - so i'm always on the look out for standard looking but demonic engined Vauxhalls when visiting them :twisted:

James.


----------

